# Is There A Way To Get Scratches Out Of Chrome?



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I tried buffing with a dremel kind of thing but it didn't really work and I've brassoed watches until the skin has peeled off my fingers without any luck. What's the secret if there is one?


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2006)

Removing scratches out of stainless steel can be done with several compounds and buffing wheels available, but I'm afraid removing scratches out of chrome is a different matter. If the part you're trying to fix is actually chrome plated, there is no way to remove the scratches without damaging the finish. If you attempt to buff out the scratches you'll end up removing the chrome plating and then have to get the part re-plated.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Apollo said:


> Removing scratches out of stainless steel can be done with several compounds and buffing wheels available, but I'm afraid removing scratches out of chrome is a different matter. If the part you're trying to fix is actually chrome plated, there is no way to remove the scratches without damaging the finish. If you attempt to buff out the scratches you'll end up removing the chrome plating and then have to get the part re-plated.


I just wondered how people who buy old Boctoks, Raketas and Poljots deal with the tiny "wear and tear" scratches on them. I suppose you can live with them as they soon get a few more but there must be a way. I actually scuffed a corner on one chrome plated watch I had with the spinning metal part of the dremel while buffing it. But after several hours brassoing it I can barely see it (you'd probably need a microscope to be fair) but I still know it's there and it annoys me.... mainly because like all the watch people here, I'm very fussy!

I wonder if jeweller's rouge would have any effect on chrome but I have a feeling that it only works on glass and it's messy stuff.

I don't know of anywhere that would be cost effective in replating chrome watches unless I had a batch of them to redo.

Years ago there used to be a dip available on QVC that would plate things dunked into it but I haven't ever found it online.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

It might be worth trying nickel plating. Hard nickel plate can sometimes be hard to tell from chrome.

There are some diy re-useable kits available. Strangely enough, this company is about 5 mins from my house..

Linky


----------

